# Out Phoxxed



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The Chicago Screw attachment method came from the creative mind of Matthew Neyman (Y.S.Y.E.O.). It works very well on one of my favorites, the Uniphoxx - super clean, especially with stainless hardware and nylon washers.*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My goodness A.E.M., that is a sweet looking setup!

Looks like you've given up on BBs, too!

Is that 10+ inches of .030 latex tapered 3/4 to 3/8?

Very nice!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanks Ray, I really like it. Haven't given up on BBs, just expanded a bit into flats. These bands are Simple's 3/4 - 1/2 tapers, great for 5/16.*

*Something I overlooked - they offer 9/16 - 7/16, and I've convinced myself I need to order some. *


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is pure sweetness and genius! Where does one get one of those?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/standard-slingshots-1

*MP - mine is the translucent clear, 'Ice' they call it. The opaque red speaks to me too ... maybe this fall. *

*For me, the size, design, and comfort are perfect, but its charm is really only apparent in hand. *

*Looks like they've expanded the line a lot lately. Also, it arrives in 5 days from England! Great slingshots.*

*This Dan Ambrosius video convinced me to buy one - *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking frame. Very clean looking attachment system.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@MakoPat:

I got mine from Dan Ambrosious in a trade, but he's no longer supplying Wasp Slingshots.

Wasp has a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pg/waspslingshots/services/?service_id=1527531073945911&ref=page_internal

I think you best bet is here: https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/standard-slingshots-1

Of course, they don't come with AEM's nice modifications, but those look like worthwhile upgrades.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man Howie Mandell could shoot that one!lol That baby is clean looking. Nice looking mod Alfred.


----------

